# Software v10.2 2020.5.* (latest build 2020.5.10.8)



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We're going to try something new here for the 2020.5 series of software:

Instead of having separate "official" and "discussion" threads, we're going to have a single thread. The first post of this thread will be updated with facts about the software as we learn them.
We're just going to have a single thread for *all *software versions in this series. This seems like a good time to try this out, since Tesla appears to have released several different point versions of software in this series simultaneously anyhow.
*Resources for Software Information:*
TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates

*Specific Software Versions:*
It appears that Tesla released the first several different point releases of this series simultaneously.

Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.1 457a7234 (2020-04-05)
Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.2 4d97664b (2020-04-05)
Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.3 96d3ffd29431 (2020-04-05)
Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.4 77e0af1e (2020-04-05)
Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.5 018389c9f460 (2020-04-05)
Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.7 a86e5b0f3bb1 (2020-04-05)
Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.8 cf9c3605cc66 (2020-04-17)

*Previous Official Threads:*
Software v10.2 2020.12.* (latest build 2020.12.1.1)
Software v10.2 2020.8.* (latest build 2020.8.1.1)

*Release Notes:* (Thanks *Slumbreon!)*

_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

2020.5.10.7 just popped up on Teslafi - Model Y


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmmmm. From 4 to 8 then some get 12 then back to 8 and now 5? Bad sequential math indeed.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> Hmmmm. From 4 to 8 then some get 12 then back to 8 and now 5? Bad sequential math indeed.


These are Y-only versions. I was confused when I picked up my car last week, but the specialist assured me that Y's are being delivered with what appears to be very old versions of the firmware. (Mine has 2020.5.10.3.)


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like our MOdel Ys are stuck down here for a while nothing showing up on 12.5


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bernie said:


> Looks like our MOdel Ys are stuck down here for a while nothing showing up on 12.5


Can one of you please post a picture of all of the release notes for one of these 2020.5 builds?


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

No new info - and for Model Y there is no previous release information. Will wait for the next update but looks like updates are on the move today.


----------



## Slumbreon (Jun 23, 2018)

garsh said:


> Can one of you please post a picture of all of the release notes for one of these 2020.5 builds?


Here you go.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

New build available.

Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.8 cf9c3605cc66 (2020-04-17)

Thanks @bernie!


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

garsh said:


> New build available.
> 
> Software Build v10.2 2020.5.10.8 cf9c3605cc66 (2020-04-17)
> 
> Thanks @bernie!


No new info...


----------

